# Sudden Death of Our 8 1/2 Yr Old GSD



## ArgoBargo (Oct 28, 2015)

I have always read the threads here, but never posted. It's sad that my first post on here after reading this site for years is about the sudden death of my little buddy Argo, who was an 8 ½ year old White German Shepherd. He weighed about 111 lbs. at death according to the Vet where he passed. He wasn’t a chubby guy, but he was definitely a large GSD. I am 6’7 tall and his paws hit my shoulders when he stood up. My wife is 5’2 and he was up to her waist when he stood next to her. 
I am having a hard time with closure and I have been feeling a lot of guilt. I am hoping maybe for some answers here to help me understand what could have happened to my little guy. Maybe talking about it here with other GSD owners will help with the process of grieving. I want to only think about the good memories, but inside I am feeling so much guilt like I could have done something to save him. 
My wife and I were away for a weekend trip and Argo was staying with a couple for the weekend in NYC. Sunday morning, around 9:45am, we got a text message asking if Argo ever doesn’t want to go outside for morning walks. The dogsitter was concerned because Argo is usually so energetic and excited to go outside. The dogsitter thought that Argo may just be getting depressed and miss us, which is something he has done before when we have been gone for a few days. We responded to the dogsitter that maybe he tired him out the day before from all the attention he was getting and playtime with the couple watching him. 
Around 10:15 we get another text message from the dogsitter asking us to call him because he thinks something is wrong. When my wife and I call him he states that Argo had urinated himself where he laid and he wouldn’t get up still. He proceeded to say that when he pet Argo he felt that he was breathing heavy. We told the dogsitter to try offering him some peanut butter on a spoon to see if Argo would get up and move for it. 
A few minutes later the dogsitter called my wife and I on FaceTime. Argo was on his side with the peanut butter by his face, but not really doing much else. My wife and I were calling for him through the FaceTime, but he still didn’t move. The dogsitter called the Vet, who luckily was located right across the street in the city and they told him to bring Argo in right away. 
15 minutes later we get another FaceTime phone call from the dogsitter. They were able to get Argo to try and walk to the Vet, but Argo collapsed on the sidewalk outside of the building and urinated himself again. One of the Vet technicians thankfully came outside from the Vet and spoke to us on FaceTime and told us that they were going to carry him into the Vet. 
Another few minutes went by and the Vet called us and said that she doesn’t think Argo would make it. She stated that his paws were getting cold and his heart beat was fading. She said that they were giving him Oxygen, Chest Compressions, and a shot of Epinephrine.
Another few minutes later and we received another call. By now it was about 11am. The Vet told me that they had lost Argo… 
I am having such a hard time dealing with this. Argo was so playful and vibrant. We live in a house with many floors and many flights of stairs and Argo never showed struggle climbing them or going on walks daily. He loved the beach and to swim in the ocean in the summer. He still acted playful and happy like he was still 2 years old. We brought Argo for regular checkups yearly for shots, bloodwork, heartworm checks, etc and nothing was ever brought to our attention to be concerned about. 
The dogsitter said that he was fine all weekend. He even sent us pictures and videos of him and his wife playing with Argo Friday and Saturday. He even mentioned that he woke up at 2am to use the bathroom and saw Argo’s head and ears pop up as he laid on the couch. Then when he woke up at 9/9:30 he found Argo on the floor. 
What possibly could have caused this? It wouldn’t have been poison would it? I spoke to the Vet yesterday and she said that she strongly feels that it was Dialated Cardiomyopathy, but wouldn’t we have seen signs for this? Would this have caused such a sudden death? We are debating on having a Necropsy done at Cornell University, but my wife doesn’t really want to think about him being all cut up. I kind of want to do it for closure to know that there is nothing we could have done. I am beating myself up that I wasn’t there to hold him as he passed. I feel like he was probably wondering where I was as he was passing. Part of me is wondering if he got up to go outside hoping I would be outside on the sidewalk waiting for him… and then he gave up when I wasn’t out there for him. This is killing me right now….. 


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sorry. It's always hard when they die, and it helps to have answers as to why. 
Have you asked the vet what they suspect happened? From my perspective it could have been any number of things. An underlying health problem, the natural aging of a large dog, something ingested that shouldn't have been - 

It's heartbreaking and I think we always search for answers, for what we could have done differently, for what we might have done differently. And we tend to beat ourselves up because we like to think it would not have happened if we had done something different. 

Perhaps you can convince your spouse that his physical remains serve no purpose unless you do a necropsy? The dog is dead. Usually the body will either be cremated or burried regardless. 

All I can offer is my sympathy. A good dog's life is too short.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

We also lost a beloved pet suddenly and with no prior warning. Please don't regret that you weren't there. You showed Argo you loved him for years and he knew it. When we lost our dog, he was peaceful toward the end. He knew he was leaving us before we did. After we started to get used to the loss we realized how fortunate he was that it was quick and he didn't suffer for months with an illness. It will take time to get used to and you will always love him.


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. It's too bad the vet couldn't provide more answers beyond speculation. I would definitely pursue getting the information if you have the means to do so. This information could bring some closure and at the same time benefit the next dog if you choose to get one. Without something more definitive you will continue to second guess and speculate. Get (or attempt to) the answers while its still a possibility. That's just what I would do. Best of luck and again, so sorry for your loss and the way it all happened with you away. I feel for you guys.


----------



## tinadillon (Oct 7, 2015)

Just wanted to say my heart is breaking for you too.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Unfortunately DCM is often seen with first symptom being sudden death. Sometimes they have weakness episodes, a heart murmur, coughing. But sometimes they don't. 

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose our loved pets.


----------



## ArgoBargo (Oct 28, 2015)

middleofnowhere said:


> I'm sorry. It's always hard when they die, and it helps to have answers as to why.
> Have you asked the vet what they suspect happened? From my perspective it could have been any number of things. An underlying health problem, the natural aging of a large dog, something ingested that shouldn't have been -
> 
> It's heartbreaking and I think we always search for answers, for what we could have done differently, for what we might have done differently. And we tend to beat ourselves up because we like to think it would not have happened if we had done something different.
> ...


Thank you for your sympathy. 

I spoke to the Vet that tried to save him a few times since that day. Each time we spoke she has insisted that it was cardiac related. 

If he ate something bad, wouldn't he have shown other signs, such as vomiting? And wouldn't he have taken longer to pass?

The Vet and the staff have been nothing but kind and helpful to us thus far in dealing with the loss. They even gave us a private room to see him the next day when we returned to say our goodbyes. We spent over an hour in the room alone with him. 

My wife said that I may have the Autopsy done, but it bothers her to think of him being cut up and dissected. We already have plans to have him cremated on Monday, so if I want an autopsy done we have to decide this week.


----------



## NightingaleGSD (Sep 4, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, how awful. But you loved your baby and gave them a great life. Take comfort in that. When my girl passed away, I wanted to do a necropsy so much because she also died suddenly, was totally fine, then within hours, BAM! Gone. :-( unfortunately, my vet made me feel like a necropsy was not possible? So I never had real closure :-( if you have the luxury of getting a necropsy, do it. It will give you closure. Your dog's has already passed, so the body is just an empty body. It doesn't matter if they do a necropsy. Try to convince your wife. You don't know how many times I wish every day of my life since my Daisy passed away that I could have gotten a necropsy on her. :-(


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Argo. Their lives are never long enough, and you'll remember him forever.... even after you decide you're ready to open up your home and heart to another dog. There are so many people here who understand this kind of loss.

We lost a much-loved family member a few years ago due to a heart problem. Through sheer (bad?) luck I chose to take him in for a non-vital vet appointment to look at one of his teeth. Tooth was fine, but our vet happened to listen to his heart and gave me some shockingly bad news. We were warned that one day we would find him, suddenly and seemingly out of nowhere, deceased. Our vet explained that there would be no struggle or pain (else we would have made the decision to end his life peacefully - medically). Surgical options due to his age were not reasonable, the likelihood of success was less than 25%, and putting him through it would have been borderline cruel. We gave him the best life we could, but knew that one day he would suddenly pass. And he did. 

Knowing for months that the end was looming was stressful and hard for every one of us, _except him_. He was happy, active, and goofy every single day, and then he was suddenly gone. Even had you known something might happen, it may not have been any easier.... It's impossible to say. My heart goes out to you.

Please try not to regret being out of town. It sounds like he had a wonderful life, was loved deeply, and will be remembered.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  that is terrible way to lose a fur kid.


----------



## ArgoBargo (Oct 28, 2015)

Some Pics Of Argo Bargo....

The last 2 pics are from the weekends before he passed in Central Park enjoying the scenery and a Central Park Hot Dog...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Another cause of sudden death is hemangiosarcoma which is a cancer of the spleen or heart (or other places in the body). Sometimes you get a warning period where the dog is weak then recovers and seems normal then gets weak again but sometimes it all just happens at once...though that is a bit more sudden than most...but I have even heard of dogs being in mid run and just collapsing with it. Internal bleeding is what kills the dog.

I have lost 3 to this cancer, and from what I understand it is not painful and does not really give any warning signs and the death is fairly peaceful (weakness, panting, collapse) . But it is shocking and horrible for you.

Since there are many causes, maybe if it gives comfort to you your wife could be consoled with that and the fact that he is no longer "in" his body.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing Argo Bargo's photos. He was a very handsome dog with a lot of love in his eyes. Sudden losses are extremely difficult but you gave the impression of a life well lived together and that is a bond that can't be broken, ever, or by anything. A dog knows this instinctively and while his last thoughts may have been of you and your wife, it certainly wasn't about why you could not be there. Continue to love him and honor his memory. He will always be in your heart.

I have lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma, suddenly, without warning, and was devastated. HS sounds like a possibility. It can affect the heart, it could even have been the cause of the dilated cardiomyopathy. HS is the scourge of the GSD world. Symptoms don't show until its too late and then it is over suddenly. Sometimes it takes more than an x-ray to show what is going on. If you would feel better having an autopsy so you wont't be always second guessing yourself, you should do so. Ask them to do only the minimal cutting required to make a determination. Tell them how your wife feels. See if they can accommodate that.

Again, I am sorry for your loss. I know that words may not be a lot of consolation now but at least you know that people are thinking about you and your beautiful dog and you are not alone.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I don't know anything about Dialated Cardiomyopathy. All I can say is that we've lost a couple pets early, it was cancer and many signs and symptoms do not show up until the cancer is huge or has spread, blood tests had shown normal.
My neighbor had a Husky that died very early due to heart problems, at 2.5 yrs. She would have never known about the condition until one night her dog was vomiting, unrelated to the heart, she brought the Husky to the ER vet and she routinely listened to the heart and thought she heard a murmur. Did some more test and I believe it was a valve issue. Her regular vet had missed this for over 2 years.

Argo sounds like a very well loved dog, hopefully you will find peace over time.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

My heart hurts for you and your wife, Argo was a beautiful boy! It is obvious to me, a complete stranger, how much he was loved so I'm sure Argo knew it, too. You gave him a great life and I don't think he would want you to waste time feeling guilty about what could not be helped. Mourn him, by all means and cherish his memories, because as long as he lives in your heart, then he will never really die. 

You will see him again one day, I believe. Run free, sweet Argo!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss. When my Molly passed away in 2008, I wasn't able to look at another shepherd without bursting into tears. I finally stopped doing it this year when I got another shepherd. I still get a little teary eyed when I see one that looks like her. Time does lessen the pain. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for your sudden loss of your beautiful boy. Nothing said will ease the pain only time. He will forever be watching over you. A german shepherds work is never done.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for putting up Argo Bargo's photos. He was a handsome, well-loved dog.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Argo was a truly stunning dog, so gorgeous. I am so terribly sorry for your loss. It's clear y'all really loved him as family.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful dog! I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

I am so very sorry that you lost your beautiful Shepherd. He was stunning. There are no words I can say to ease your pain, only time and the grieving period will do that. 

I will keep you all in my thoughts and hope that you will find peace in not being there. As others have said, he knew he was so well loved.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Even if Argo does not have a necropsy, take comfort in the fact that most causes of sudden death in GSDs could not have been seen in advance. I do understand the pain you feel for not being there (I STILL feel that pain for my dog Linus, who died outside, alone, while I was at work, about 15 years ago) but such is life; it is the same with people.....just treat yourself kindly and try to accept the hurt but not the guilt.


----------



## ArgoBargo (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words... It means a lot and it actually has helped my wife and I a lot reading the posts the last 24 hours... 

I am still torn on doing the autopsy. After reading a lot of the posts it sounds like it was definitely cardiac related and nothing could have been done...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Argo!!! I love the photos, especially the one with the snow on his nose 

I've lost 4 of the Hooligans to hemangiosarcoma, three of the heart and one of the spleen. The symptoms were very similar to Argo's except for the peeing (not sure if that's important or not???). I didn't know any of them were sick, or even feeling under the weather until WHAM! BAM! they collapsed and were dead within hours.

Maybe I'm wrong, but IMHO it might ease your mind to have the necropsy so you'll know for sure what happened to your wonderful boy.

THE RAINBOW BRIDGE

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## JessAndHerWolf (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm so sorry  It had to be twice as awful to lose him when you couldn't be there to say goodbye. I cannot even imagine. I can definitely understand your wife's point of view and yours as well about the necropsy. Personally, I would be leaning toward not wanting his body "harmed", even though I knew he was gone, and would take the best estimate of the vet. I just think that would be my personal reaction. I'd want his body to bury and I wouldn't want to see it like that.


----------



## JessAndHerWolf (Jul 25, 2015)

Just looked at the photos. He looks soooooo much like my boy. Especially holding the peanut butter jar while licking it clean. That's his favorite thing to do  Sometimes I second-guess my decision to get a dog because they won't live forever. I know we won't do well with that when the time comes  I should have gone with a tortoise. It would have outlived me for sure.


----------



## ArgoBargo (Oct 28, 2015)

Does anyone thing it may have been Bloat?


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I loved the photos of your handsome Argo. My heart goes out to you and your wife. I hope with time all the wonderful memories will help to ease the sorrow that weighs on your heart. Take care.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

ArgoBargo said:


> Does anyone thing it may have been Bloat?


No, but some of us think it could have been hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

ArgoBargo said:


> Does anyone thing it may have been Bloat?


 No. 

I really don't think so. The dog sitter was there and she did not really give the signs of bloating. The vet was there and did not mention bloat and I am pretty sure she would notice a dog bloating -- there is considerable pain, and the stomach swells, and would be hard to the touch. 

Heavy breathing and collapse sounds more like cardiac or hemangiosarcoma. Could be other things, I suppose. I doubt the bloat though. 

I am really sorry. It is very hard to lose a good friend.


----------



## KuKu (Feb 24, 2020)

Dear ArgoBargo,
I’ve been searching the internet high and low for answers for weeks, till I came across your post and read everything everyone had to say after that, and now feel I may know how or why.
Kuro was 2 months short of her 9th birthday. One night she was a bit restless, and woke us up several times to take her out. She does this when she’s hormonal (she’s not been spayed), so we didn’t think much. She wasn’t breathing right. The following morning before going to work I took her for a short walk, she poo’ed and wee’d as normal but after a few steps stopped on the pavement, sat upright and didn’t want to go ahead. Kuro hardly goes on a lead, so while I walked to the bin, 20m away, she still sat there.
The same morning my husband took her to the Vet, who said its possibly pneumonia, gave her an antibiotic shot and some pills to start the following day. She did feel comfortable, but was still sitting upright, she hadn’t laid down on her side at all.
We propped her up on pillows to make it easy for her. By 9-10pm it was getting worse. We took her to the Emergency Vet, who heard her heart beat, checked her abdomen as she thought there might be fluid, did a scan immediately and picked up a large mass on her spleen, saying it was hemangiosarcoma. The options given to us were – an emergency surgery or to put her down. But we were also told that if her other organs were affected and this was picked up during the surgery, the Vet would decide not to bring her back (even if we didn’t consent, as this was in her best interest). There was no way we were consenting to either option as it felt a bit rushed, it was not diagnosed in the morning and frankly I didn’t trust the Vet. How can one conclude “hemangiosarcoma” without a blood test, biopsy or a more elaborate scan ?
So we brought her home.
We looked on the internet, made a few calls and decided to take her to another Vet for an opinion at 2am, 50miles away. He too did an ultrasound, confirmed the mass on her spleen, talked about surgery/post operative care-healing/ quality of life after surgery etc etc but was honest to say that he didn’t have the skills to do the operation and not many people would.
Kuro’s been a big GS, has been very strong and healthy all her life (39-42kg, ever since she was 6months old), with regular checks to the Vet/ vaccinations etc. She was even receiving hydrotherapy every week for the last 2 years, as we didnt want her back legs to suffer as she grew old. We didn’t want to lose her, not without giving her a fighting chance. So we drove back to the Vet who offered surgery. It was 6am and she offered to keep Kuro at the surgery, being able to give her stronger painkillers, monitoring her and preparing her for the surgery which was scheduled for 1230. In half an hour the Vet called to say Kuro was settling down and was much comfortable.
We were waiting for the phone call before the surgery as we asked the Vet that we wanted to take Kuro for a walk/spend time with her. At 12noon, the Vet called saying she passed away.
My world just stopped.

I wasn’t ready to believe anything else other than the Vet had euthanised her, despite our disapproval.
It took me weeks to start thinking out of the box. I began looking for answers. Studies showed that out of the masses picked up on spleens, 70% were benign. Dogs could also lead a healthy life without a spleen. Being a dentist, I concluded that cancer cant kill you instantly, unless you bleed profusely or its impinging on the trachea. Kuro didn’t bleed, nor is the spleen anywhere close to the lungs/windpipe. I knew it had to be her heart. Now I was faced with two guilts – did Kuro give up on us OR did she think we gave up on her ? This feeling was worse than the euthanasia one, because WE were the cause. I began looking up various heart conditions, till I came across your post. I found some answers that I was looking for, in relation to dilated cardiomyopathy.
Ever since Kuro came into our lives at 8 weeks of age, we’ve never left her alone. She’s never stayed overnight in a kenneI. We’ve taken her on all our holidays. What’s killing my husband most is that we were not with her in the last 6hours of her life.
I can now feel exactly what you went through, and I wish for it to happen to no one. I thank you for your post. I still am searching for answers, but now I’ve got some leads.
I can never call it “closure”, as it seems inapt.
But like someone said, “I’ll be waiting at Rainbow Bridge”…


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

NancyJ said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Another cause of sudden death is hemangiosarcoma which is a cancer of the spleen or heart (or other places in the body). Sometimes you get a warning period where the dog is weak then recovers and seems normal then gets weak again but sometimes it all just happens at once...though that is a bit more sudden than most...but I have even heard of dogs being in mid run and just collapsing with it. Internal bleeding is what kills the dog.
> 
> ...


That was my thought too. Hemangio could look just like this. When my dog went down with it it was similar. Absolutely totally fine until he just very suddenly wasn't. He survived his first bleed but it was luck


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

KuKu said:


> Dear ArgoBargo,
> I’ve been searching the internet high and low for answers for weeks, till I came across your post and read everything everyone had to say after that, and now feel I may know how or why.
> Kuro was 2 months short of her 9th birthday. One night she was a bit restless, and woke us up several times to take her out. She does this when she’s hormonal (she’s not been spayed), so we didn’t think much. She wasn’t breathing right. The following morning before going to work I took her for a short walk, she poo’ed and wee’d as normal but after a few steps stopped on the pavement, sat upright and didn’t want to go ahead. Kuro hardly goes on a lead, so while I walked to the bin, 20m away, she still sat there.
> The same morning my husband took her to the Vet, who said its possibly pneumonia, gave her an antibiotic shot and some pills to start the following day. She did feel comfortable, but was still sitting upright, she hadn’t laid down on her side at all.
> ...


For what it is worth what you describe sounds like your dog WAS bleeding internally, which is what happens with hemangio. I've euthanized two dogs with this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

KuKu said:


> I wasn’t ready to believe anything else other than the Vet had euthanised her, despite our disapproval.
> It took me weeks to start thinking out of the box. I began looking for answers. Studies showed that out of the masses picked up on spleens, 70% were benign. Dogs could also lead a healthy life without a spleen. Being a dentist, I concluded that cancer cant kill you instantly, unless you bleed profusely or its impinging on the trachea. Kuro didn’t bleed, nor is the spleen anywhere close to the lungs/windpipe. I knew it had to be her heart.


Hemangio is a blood vessel cancer. It can be in any organ. Jax's was in her liver. Blood vessel. Removing the spleen where a tumor is will only buy a few short months because the cancer will just find another place to grow as it's primary source is not the spleen. It's blood vessels.

The only potential cure for this cancer will come in the form of immunotherapy as they are doing for human blood cancers and finding the potential cause such as the correlation between hemangio and the bartonella bacteria..


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

I am sorry for your loss. I have lost several dogs over the years, some quick, some slow. Either way, It's never long enough.
From your post, there were no observable clues that anything was wrong. Your dog was very well cared for, and when he was unwell he was taken to the vet. There is nothing to feel guilty about!
Sometimes in life you can do everything right and still get a bad outcome. 
Try to take solace in the quality of life your pup led.


----------



## tinitany (4 mo ago)

ArgoBargo said:


> I have always read the threads here, but never posted. It's sad that my first post on here after reading this site for years is about the sudden death of my little buddy Argo, who was an 8 ½ year old White German Shepherd. He weighed about 111 lbs. at death according to the Vet where he passed. He wasn’t a chubby guy, but he was definitely a large GSD. I am 6’7 tall and his paws hit my shoulders when he stood up. My wife is 5’2 and he was up to her waist when he stood next to her. I am having a hard time with closure and I have been feeling a lot of guilt. I am hoping maybe for some answers here to help me understand what could have happened to my little guy. Maybe talking about it here with other GSD owners will help with the process of grieving. I want to only think about the good memories, but inside I am feeling so much guilt like I could have done something to save him. My wife and I were away for a weekend trip and Argo was staying with a couple for the weekend in NYC. Sunday morning, around 9:45am, we got a text message asking if Argo ever doesn’t want to go outside for morning walks. The dogsitter was concerned because Argo is usually so energetic and excited to go outside. The dogsitter thought that Argo may just be getting depressed and miss us, which is something he has done before when we have been gone for a few days. We responded to the dogsitter that maybe he tired him out the day before from all the attention he was getting and playtime with the couple watching him. Around 10:15 we get another text message from the dogsitter asking us to call him because he thinks something is wrong. When my wife and I call him he states that Argo had urinated himself where he laid and he wouldn’t get up still. He proceeded to say that when he pet Argo he felt that he was breathing heavy. We told the dogsitter to try offering him some peanut butter on a spoon to see if Argo would get up and move for it. A few minutes later the dogsitter called my wife and I on FaceTime. Argo was on his side with the peanut butter by his face, but not really doing much else. My wife and I were calling for him through the FaceTime, but he still didn’t move. The dogsitter called the Vet, who luckily was located right across the street in the city and they told him to bring Argo in right away. 15 minutes later we get another FaceTime phone call from the dogsitter. They were able to get Argo to try and walk to the Vet, but Argo collapsed on the sidewalk outside of the building and urinated himself again. One of the Vet technicians thankfully came outside from the Vet and spoke to us on FaceTime and told us that they were going to carry him into the Vet. Another few minutes went by and the Vet called us and said that she doesn’t think Argo would make it. She stated that his paws were getting cold and his heart beat was fading. She said that they were giving him Oxygen, Chest Compressions, and a shot of Epinephrine. Another few minutes later and we received another call. By now it was about 11am. The Vet told me that they had lost Argo… I am having such a hard time dealing with this. Argo was so playful and vibrant. We live in a house with many floors and many flights of stairs and Argo never showed struggle climbing them or going on walks daily. He loved the beach and to swim in the ocean in the summer. He still acted playful and happy like he was still 2 years old. We brought Argo for regular checkups yearly for shots, bloodwork, heartworm checks, etc and nothing was ever brought to our attention to be concerned about. The dogsitter said that he was fine all weekend. He even sent us pictures and videos of him and his wife playing with Argo Friday and Saturday. He even mentioned that he woke up at 2am to use the bathroom and saw Argo’s head and ears pop up as he laid on the couch. Then when he woke up at 9/9:30 he found Argo on the floor. What possibly could have caused this? It wouldn’t have been poison would it? I spoke to the Vet yesterday and she said that she strongly feels that it was Dialated Cardiomyopathy, but wouldn’t we have seen signs for this? Would this have caused such a sudden death? We are debating on having a Necropsy done at Cornell University, but my wife doesn’t really want to think about him being all cut up. I kind of want to do it for closure to know that there is nothing we could have done. I am beating myself up that I wasn’t there to hold him as he passed. I feel like he was probably wondering where I was as he was passing. Part of me is wondering if he got up to go outside hoping I would be outside on the sidewalk waiting for him… and then he gave up when I wasn’t out there for him. This is killing me right now….. 


 Exactly the same has happened with us, the only exception being that we were present with our Boy Casper, he passed away so silently that we couldn’t notice anything amiss, he was his usual self, came back happy from his morning walk, drank water and sat with us how he always did. We are shattered and heart broken at the suddenness of this situation. Really their only fault is that they leave too soon!!!


----------



## SimonsMom (8 mo ago)

Sweet Argo. What a beautiful dog and a beautiful life you and your wife gave him! Humans too can die suddenly from heart conditions that either went unknown, or suddenly arose without much warning. I've held many a patient before, talking one minute and simply gone the next. Life is unpredictable, and therefore so is death. I am so sorry. I cried reading your story. For closure, if it is an option for you, Cornell is something I believe I would personally consider. Helps it's also 90 minutes from me! But yes, I find animals pull hard on those heart strings so do what gives peace and closure for both you and your wife. Like humans, Cornell will perform the procedure with respect and compassion. Hugs to you both!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Now comes the hard part of going through the grief process. I'm wiping away the tears thinking of my big-boy who passed away at almost 8 years old. The only relief I get from the ache is thinking that he never suffered the pains of old age.
One of the first things we humans do is try to bargain with the impossible. "What could I have done to save him?" or the even odder but still normal "Oh God, please can I have a do over. I promise I'll fix my mistake". We know it won't happen but our brains think this, especially at night when it is time to sleep. In time we accept the loss but still hate it. And then in time you will be able to tell stories of your adventures without crying. But it won't be tomorrow. These things take time. I imagine our big-boy looking down at us thinking "why are you crying? Enjoy your life. I'm fine"


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Argo passed 7 years ago folks.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Yes, Argo passed 7 years ago but KuKu found this thread and related it to that very recent death.. 

To KuKu --- your dog's case sounds to me like hemangio. My experience with that is a massive bleed enlarges the spleen - it's referred to as bleeding out although the bleeding is internal. With the first bleed, I had the spleen removed. There were lesions on the spleen but no other organ involvement at that time. chemo bought us 6 months to a second bleed. The ultra sound showed that the liver was now involved. The vet did not bring the dog back from the anesthesia. It comes out of nowhere and many of us haven't heard of it until our dog experiences it. It's a death sentence. I was glad to have 6 more months of that dog with me.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

WNGD said:


> Argo passed 7 years ago folks.


thanks, didn't check the date of the OP. Evidently someone needed to see this.


----------

